# Barnett Predator



## Tcauldren (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm new to the crossbow, was looking at the Barnett Predator.
Any thoughts or experience would be greatly appreciated.
Also bolts and Broadheads to match it.
Or should I just stick with my compound?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Tcauldren. Have fun here.  If you post in the Crossbow section I'm sure you'll get some ideas.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## boroutdoors (Jul 27, 2006)

I am a archery store owner and have sold several of the predators. They are a great bow. I have one I would be willing to sell for $575 + 20 shipping, it is new in the box. It comes with 4x scope, 4 bolts, and quiver. Also has a rope cocker. I can take credit cards. 
If you want it call me at 608-525-4868 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Archer 50 (Oct 17, 2010)

I just sold my Predator. Mine snapped in 2 right where the bow mounts to the stock when it was brand new. I had it leaned aginst my shooting table and the wind blew it over in the grass. (It wasn't dropped.) Barnett replaced it no questions asked. Excellent customer service but not very durable in my opinion. Hope this helps.


----------

